

LA residents complain about 'Waze Craze' - shill
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102261534

======
lkbm
I definitely empathize with people not liking their quiet neighborhood streets
turning into high-traffic thoroughfares. It makes your neighborhood louder and
more dangerous.

But while, sure, we could add traffic calming infrastructure to these roads,
it also makes a lot of sense for us to, well, _use_ the roads we have built,
rather than trying to cram all traffic into a few arteries.

(My proposed solution: everyone should just telecommute or bike. :-)

